
Show HN: Personal avatar generator built in ReasonML - Brushfire
https://personas.draftbit.com
======
Brushfire
Hey Everyone! We built Personas as a side project from building Draftbit. We
started down this path after looking around for a set of colorful avatar icons
to use on a project, and couldn't find a set that didn't force us to make some
unfortunate choices around gender, race, and age. So we built our own set, and
here it is!

The site uses ReasonML to stack SVG's on top of each other, provide unique
combinations of attributes. Our current set supports more than 2.5 billion
possible permutations!

You can use Personas to create a new icon for slack, social media, product
hunt, etc. Or use the (free) Sketch file to build a set for your products or
apps, or dig into the source code on GitHub to help us improve and expand
Personas for everyone. Cheers!

~~~
g-harel
This is great, but I couldn't make on for myself because there is no "patchy
beard" option D:

~~~
thegreatpeter
It’s open source! [https://github.com/draftbit/avatar-
generator](https://github.com/draftbit/avatar-generator)

------
sonofgod
I'd consider changing the random balance on the facial hair -- with six types
of facial hair and one without, and (I presume) equal weighting to those seven
categories, 6 out of 7 faces come out as people able to grow beards...

~~~
thegreatpeter
Hey! The tool is open source: [https://github.com/draftbit/avatar-
generator](https://github.com/draftbit/avatar-generator)

Would love to see you implement something more real-world. Thanks!

------
a0
Great seeing more apps being built in Reason! How was your experience with it?

~~~
thegreatpeter
Hey, coder here. There's a bit of a learning curve and there were moments
where I wanted to throw it out the window, but now I can't imagine life
without it.

Aka, just like learning any other new language, except better.

~~~
cyansmoker
Take that frustration, increase at least by an order of magnitude and that's
your experience implementing native apps.

Still Loving it, though!

------
geoah
This is very cool, the idea behind draftbit sounds really interesting as well.
When is the beta out?

~~~
thegreatpeter
Beta will be out soon! You can sign up for early access at
[https://draftbit.com](https://draftbit.com)

------
dandigangi
Neat little app!!! I shared on Twitter my beautiful avatar of myself. Like I
said to Peter, you're making me very interested in RML! Nice work!!

~~~
thegreatpeter
Glad to hear that, thanks!!

------
kuwze
Could you talk more about your experience with Reason? On the fence about it
and Clojurescript, Elm and Purescript.

------
wild_preference
Cute.

I suggest always rendering the little shape preview above each color palette
in greyscale. That way the user can still browse shapes even though they have
a color selected that's hard to see on a white background.

~~~
Brushfire
Great Idea. Thanks.

